# NEW PI Member Happy



## tobyk (Oct 31, 2012)

I recently used one of my 3-weeks-for-1 week which you receive when you deposit with Platinum Interchange during a time when they run this particular special. You search their inventory on their away list and, if you find a week that you want that has a check-in date within 90 days, for $129. you have a vacation. We'll be checking into a 2 bedroom Smoky Mountain Wyndham Resort for Christmas shopping and Parade of Lights Festival. Nice...another alternative exchange company. YES.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Oct 31, 2012)

*Wonderful!*

That is wonderful! We appreciate your feedback
The Triple your trip special is still going on
For more details click on the *Triple your trip *box on the Platinum Interchange Home page

platinuminterchange.com

Thank you,


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 31, 2012)

When looking at this promo I saw this line.  "Every week is limited to particular approved timeshare resorts as determined by Platinum Interchange’s sole discretion."

Fair enough.  Is there a listing of the approved resorts that are eligible for exchange?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Oct 31, 2012)

Please call us at 1-800-854-2324 and we'll let you know if your resort qualifies for the special.

Thank you,


----------

